# Why Time Magazine Owes The Fitness Community a Big Fat Apology



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

At first I was tempted to title this article, “why John Cloud and the editors of Time magazine are idiots.” But then I thought that might be a bit harsh and decided to simply call for an apology and a correction for all the errors they made in last week’s article.I wasn’t even going to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

